# Smoking Channel Cats



## baldwin smoky (Aug 4, 2005)

Anyone have a recipe for smoking catfish. Did it years ago with an 8 pounder I caught, just cleaned it and through it on my ECB. Came out great just can't remember how long I left in on.

Baldwin Smoky


----------

